# Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*

					Aufgrund einer bisher nicht feststehenden Spezifikation für Blu-rays zur einheitlichen Speicherung von Ultra-High-Definition-Videomaterial ist mit entsprechenden Endgeräten auf dem Massenmarkt offenbar nicht vor Ende nächsten Jahres zu rechnen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*


----------



## PunkPuster (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*

Selbst wenn es schon 4k Blu-rays geben würde, wären die sowiso fast unbezahlbar. Sieht man ja schon an 3D Filmen auf Blu-ray, welche teilweise schon über 30€ kosten. 4k Blu-rays wären mit Sicherheit nochmal teurer.
Die Player werden mit Sicherheit auch nicht gerade billig, alleine schon wegen der potenten Hardware, welche dort drinne sein muss.
Für den Massenmarkt einfach noch zu teuer.


----------



## Arino (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*

Wer sich nen 4K Fernsehr kaufen kann belächelt die 4K Player


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*

Japan drückt ja massiv aufs Gaspedal (zum Glück) bei 4K, und will bereits die Fussi-WM nächstes Jahr ins eigene Land in 4K streamen. <3



H265 ist btw ein feines Stück Code, und ist wirklich dringend benötigt. Interessanterweise könnte es eigentlich dafür sorgen, dass uns entsprechende Abspielgeräte noch dieses Jahr erwarten, in Form der PS4 und der XBox One. Rein von der Rechenkraft her sind diese ausreichend, der Flaschenhals ist HDMI, welches mit der hohen Datenmenge von 4K nicht zurecht kommt. Durch ein entsprechendes Softwareupdate könnten die Konsolen fit für H265, oder eine spätere Ausbaustufe, gemacht werden, Microsoft und Sony bewerben ihre Konsolen zumindest damit, dass diese 4K-Video wiedergeben können, vielleicht also schon bei Launch. Müssten nur noch entsprechende BluRays auf den Markt kommen ... ein 4K Fernseher jedenfalls wäre mal wieder eine nette Anschaffung, um sich ein wenig von den "filthy casuals" als Nerd abgrenzen zu können. xD


----------



## Sixxer (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*

Nicht zu vergessen wäre der ganze Kopierschutzmist. Das ist doch das was so lange dauert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*

Filme sowie TV und Player müßten erst mal im bezahlbaren Bereich des kleinen Mannes ankommen dann könnte man darüber nachdenken. Selbst dann würde es zu einem Großteil unnütz sein sein da die TV Anstalten auch nachrüsten müßten


----------



## Mosed (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*

Warum immer noch optische Medien? Packt den Kram auf eine SD-Karte und gut ist. Lautlos, zerkratzt nicht, kleiner, ...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*

Warum macht man es sich schwer und drückt sich auf Teufel komm raus das Internet auszubauen? Ich meine am Preiswertesten auf langer Sicht wäre ein gut ausgebautes Netz, womit auch viel mehr Dienstleistungen beim Kunden möglich wären. Ich persöhlich habe keine Lust für einen Film 15€ auszugeben und ihn dann ins Regal zu stellen. Angebote wie Maxdome würde ich ja nutzen wollen, hätte ich doch nur nicht eine 6Mbit Leitung, von der nur 4 ankommen. Und das in Berlin! Nix aufm Land!




Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Japan drückt ja massiv aufs Gaspedal (zum Glück) bei 4K, und will bereits die Fussi-WM nächstes Jahr ins eigene Land in 4K streamen. <3


 
aus Wiki:

FTTH wurde in Japan bereits 1999 eingeführt, hatten ihren Durchbruch aber erst 2001 vor allem in den Ballungszentren Tokio und Osaka. Am 17. September 2008 gab das Ministerium für Innere Angelegenheiten und Kommunikation bekannt, dass zwischen März und Juni jenes Jahres erstmals die Anzahl der Vertragsabschlüsse für FTTH mit 13,1 Millionen die der DSL-Verbindungen mit 12,3 Millionen überschreitet und mit 45 % den höchsten Anteil an Breitbandverbindungen hat.

Die durchschnittliche Datenrate beim Endkunden beträgt 66 MBit/s in ganz Japan und 78 MBit/s in Tokio. Die Datenrate betrug anfangs 10 MBit/s beim Endkunden mittels Passive Optical Network (PON) beim größten Telekommunikationsunternehmen des Landes NTT. 2006 setzte sich Gigabit Ethernet-PON (GEPON) bzw. Breitband-PON mit 100 MBit/s beim Endkunden durch. Einige Dienste bieten auch 1 GBit/s beim Endkunden mittels Single Star (SS) an.


Ich glaube so 2030 könnte es auch in good old Germany Standard sein.


----------



## BikeRider (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Selbst dann würde es zu einem Großteil unnütz sein sein da die TV Anstalten auch nachrüsten müssten


 So isses
Und wenn ich bedenke, dass die meisten TV-Anstalten grad mal in 720p senden und der Rest nicht mal in HD, gruselt es mir TV an nem 4k-TV zu schauen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*

Maxdome und Co ist für mich keine Alternative. Wenn ich was kaufe dann will ich es auch hier ins Regal stellen, ich bin da halt altmodisch


----------



## Voodoo2 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*



Mosed schrieb:


> Warum immer noch optische Medien? Packt den Kram auf eine SD-Karte und gut ist. Lautlos, zerkratzt nicht, kleiner, ...


 
das wehre nicht der erste versuch


würde es die SD karte von dem lese werten überhaubt schaffen


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Japan drückt ja massiv aufs Gaspedal (zum Glück) bei 4K, und will bereits die Fussi-WM nächstes Jahr ins eigene Land in 4K streamen. <3


Bringt aber in Deutschland 0 Punkte.
1. Was OsFrontale Schreibt:


OsFrontale schrieb:


> So isses
> Und wenn ich bedenke, dass die meisten TV-Anstalten grad mal in 720p senden und der Rest nicht mal in HD, gruselt es mir TV an nem 4k-TV zu schauen.


 Pixeltapete wie bei WOW.

2. Internet mach es in Deutschland kein Sinn, da 75GB/Monat keine Option für UHD(TV) sind.

3. Bis der Marktanteil in Deutschland von UHD Geräten über 50% sind kann dauern um es sinnvoll durchzusetzen.


----------



## Panto (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*

ich hab nicht mal einen blu-ray player. der müll interessiert mich auch nicht. ich zieh mir die filme auf den usb-stick und gut ist


----------



## Dragon AMD (30. Juni 2013)

4k ist schön und gut aber 3d ist noch nicht mal ausgereift und schon was neues an den kunden bringen um etwas zu verkaufen. Genau wie maxgome filme über inet schauen,schön das inet zumüllen und langsamer machen.ugly

Mfg


----------



## schattenlord98 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*



Dragon AMD schrieb:


> 4k ist schön und gut aber 3d ist noch nicht mal ausgereift und schon was neues an den kunden bringen um etwas zu verkaufen. Genau wie maxgome filme über inet schauen,schön das inet zumüllen und langsamer machen.ugly
> 
> Mfg


 
3D ist ja auch ein anderer Zusammenhang und ist eher ein Zusatz-Feauture (für mich zumindest). Und da die Nachfrage auch relativ gering geblieben ist, fließt einfach nicht mehr so viel Aufwand in die Entwicklung von 3D. Ich denke, 3D ist nett anzuschauen, aber mich mach eine höhere Auflösung bzw. größeres und besseres Bild glücklicher. Wobei ich bei PC-Gaming für 3D noch mehr Potential sehe.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Bringt aber in Deutschland 0 Punkte.


Deutschland ist nun mal nicht der Nabel der Welt und die Hersteller finden Japan interessanter.



> t aber 3d ist noch nicht mal ausgereift u


ist auch absolut unnötig.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Deutschland ist nun mal nicht der Nabel der Welt und die Hersteller finden Japan interessanter.
> 
> ist auch absolut unnötig.


 
Leider doch. Die Welt schaut immer auf Deutschland. 
Aber wenn es verstanden hättest, meine ich, daß Deutschland noch nicht mal für full HD bereit ist, denn öffentlich rechtliche und private TV Sender Strahlen noch nicht mal full Hd aus. 
Und 3d ist schon am verschwinden.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*



> Und 3d ist schon am verschwinden.


Glücklicherweise.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise.


 
Ich will es auch nicht. Bei winfuture stand auch das die Hersteller sich mehr Absatz von 3d erhofft haben, daher ist das Ende von 3D besiegelt.
Die Smart-TVs, sind für die Bevölkerung interessanter. Aber Telekom wird da diese Sache auch noch Probleme bereiten mit der Drosselung.


----------



## Oberst Klink (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*

Wo ist jetzt das Problem? Gibt es denn noch keine Decoder-Chips für H.265?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wo ist jetzt das Problem? Gibt es denn noch keine Decoder-Chips für H.265?


 
Was nützt dir ein 4k Player, wenn es keine TV oder blue Rays gibt?


----------



## turbosnake (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*

Was nutzen dir 4k BDs ohne Player?
TV s gibt es ja


----------



## Gordon-1979 (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was nutzen dir 4k BDs ohne Player?
> TV s gibt es ja


 
Wo gibt es die in Deutschland?


----------



## turbosnake (1. Juli 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*

Amazon 

Schon seit 2011.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Amazon
> 
> Schon seit 2011.


 Geil ein Player, wo HDMI 1.4 kein 4K unterstützt. Erst HDMI 1.5 kann es oder DP.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*

Ich sprach von TVs.
Und HDMI 1.4 unterstützt begrenzt auch schon 4k.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich sprach von TVs.
> Und HDMI 1.4 unterstützt begrenzt auch schon 4k.


 
Aber nicht offiziell, daher zählt hdmi 1.4 nicht unter 4k Unterstützung. Daher ist ein 4k Fernseher blödsinnig, da man in nicht richtig nutzen kann.
Ganz abgesehen von Stromverbrauch.


----------



## mds51 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*

Ich würde bezweifeln, dass ein 4k-Film noch auf BD passt, oder?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*



mds51 schrieb:


> Ich würde bezweifeln, dass ein 4k-Film noch auf BD passt, oder?


 
XLBD macht es möglich. Das Problem bei ultra HD muss man alles neu kaufen. TV, XLBD, HDMI 1.5 Kabel, (falls vorhanden) AV Receiver, UHD-DVB(t/s/c)  Receiver. Das wird teurer.


----------



## beren2707 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*

Bei Fernsehern wird 4K Jahre dauern, bis es sich durchsetzt (zumindest in unserem rückständigen Hintertupfingenland). Bei PC-Monitoren hat 4K viel größeres Potential, da das Material ja jederzeit erzeugbar ist, man braucht nur genug GPU-Power. Grundsätzlich löblich wäre es ja, wenn sich erst einmal konsequent die Blu-Ray durchsetzen würde. Das Fernsehprogramm in 1080p auf allen Sendern ohne Aufpreis (ja, auch bei den momentanen HD-Stuss-Halsabschneidern) wäre auch zunächst zu erreichen. Aber selbst dafür wird es noch mehrere Jahre brauchen. 4K in DE - ob das vor 2020 was wird? Den Hobbit oder Avatar 2 in 4K und 48p zu erleben, kann man sich wohl, sofern man nicht sehr, sehr, sehr vermögend ist, auf lange Sicht abschminken.


----------



## Cook2211 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Aber nicht offiziell, daher zählt hdmi 1.4 nicht unter 4k Unterstützung.


 
Doch, HDMI 1.4 unterstützt offiziell 4K (allerdings nur bis maximal 30Hz):

HDMI :: Manufacturer :: HDMI 1.4 :: 4K Support


----------



## soth (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Wo ist jetzt das Problem? Gibt es denn noch keine Decoder-Chips für H.265?


Es gibt afaik noch nichteinmal einen richtigen Referenz-Encoder.



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Was nützt dir ein 4k Player, wenn es keine TV oder blue Rays gibt?


H265 hat nicht nur etwas mit 4K zu tun. 
Und immer wieder dieselbe Leier! 
Es gibt sowohl 4K TVs, als auch 4K Beamer, 4K Filme, 4K Kameras, sowie entsprechende Player. Den letzten Kostenpunkt kann man sich sparen, dann muss halt der PC decoden...



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Aber nicht offiziell, daher zählt hdmi 1.4  nicht unter 4k Unterstützung. Daher ist ein 4k Fernseher blödsinnig, da  man in nicht richtig nutzen kann.
> Ganz abgesehen von Stromverbrauch.


Da es nicht offiziell unterstützt wird steht es auch in den Präsentationsfolien von HDMI 1.4, oder wie?
Zum Glück gibt es ja auch noch Displayport.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*

soth zu spät, wurde schon ein Paar post vorher durchgekaut. 



> Es gibt sowohl 4K TVs, als auch 4K Beamer, 4K Filme, 4K Kameras, sowie entsprechende Player.


Ist wie ich schon geschrieben habe unbezahlbar. UltaHD steht im netz bei 30p modus, soll es zu ruckel kommen daher wird es nicht offiziell unterstützt. Erst HDMI 1.5 unterstützt 4K bei 60p.



			
				heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> Zwar ist die 4K-Auflösung in HDMI 1.4 bereits definiert, sie ist hier aber nicht verbindlich. Die Hersteller konnten sie also in ihren Geräten umsetzen oder es lassen – mangels Inhalten und 4K-Displays haben sie es gelassen. Deshalb ist die Aussage, ein Gerät sei HDMI-1.4-konform, wenig hilfreich. Erst ab HDMI 1.5 wird die 4K-Ausgabe zudem mit 50 und 60 Hz möglich; bei 1.4 gehen – theoretisch – maximal 30 Bilder pro Sekunde über den Digitalanschluss. Dann entsteht das von vielen Zuschauern beklagte Ruckeln bei schnellen Bewegungen, dem die Filmemacher teilweise mit absichtlicher Unschärfe in den Bildern begegnen.


----------



## soth (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnug wo dein Problem liegt 

Du schreibst:


Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Geil ein Player, wo HDMI 1.4 kein 4K unterstützt.


HDMI 1.4 unterstützt kein 4K, was es defacto tut. 
Es ist nicht verbindlich aber die Spezifikation sieht es vor und einige Modelle nutzen es ja auch, also ist deine Aussage schlichtweg falsch oder falsch formuliert.

Du schreibst:


Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Was nützt dir ein 4k Player, wenn es keine TV oder blue Rays gibt?


TVs und Blu-Rays gibt es übrigens schon lange 
4K TVs gibt es auch, defacto also ebenfalls falsch. 
4K auf einer Blu-Ray? Kein Problem, die sind schnell gepresst und wenn dir die Verabschiedung eines Standards zulange geht, mach dir deine eigene 4K Blu-Ray.



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Ist wie ich schon geschrieben habe unbezahlbar.


Unbezahlbar wohl kaum, eher nicht für den normalen Konsumenten ohne weiteres erschwinglich.
Und wie bereits weiter vorne geschrieben wurde ist Deutschland nicht der Nabel der Welt, aber die Early-Adopter mit dicken Geldbeuteln werden sich freuen, also wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*

Wie oft zitierst du noch meine Posts von vor 3 Tagen?? Es wurde schon durchgekaut und das x mal.


----------



## Superwip (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*

HDMI 1.4 unterstützt offiziell 4k, HDMI 1.3 "inoffiziell", die Auflösung ist also von der Bandbreite her möglich aber nicht explizit im Standard definiert.

HDMI :: Manufacturer :: HDMI 1.4 :: FAQ for HDMI 1.4


> *4K Resolution Support*
> The new specification enables HDMI devices to support extremely high HD resolutions, effectively four times the resolution of a 1080p device. Support for 4K allows the HDMI interface to transmit digital content at the same resolution as the state-of-the-art Digital Cinema systems used in many movie theaters.
> 
> 
> ...




Sowohl mit HDMI 1.3 als auch mit 1.4 sind jedoch maximal 30fps in 4k möglich. 60fps kommen erst mit HDMI 2.0 mit welchem die Datenrate nochmal verdoppelt wird aber bis dato gibt es noch keine ICs dafür.


____

Ich finde es absolut _peinlich_ das die riesige CE Industrie nicht fähig ist im großen und ganzen seit Jahren existierende Standards bzw. Technologien (also BD-XL und H.265) umzusetzen. Auch HDMI 2.0 ist längst überfällig. Gleichzeitig weinen alle herum das sie weniger TVs verkaufen- kein Wunder wenn man sich selbst so ausbremst.

Es gibt ja auch Gerüchte das diese Standards auch so lange auf sich warten lassen weil gewisse Firmen, allen voran Sony neue, sehr restriktive Kopierschutzmaßnahmen als "Standard" durchsetzen wollen. Bereits "normale" Blu-Rays sind ja weit restriktiver als DVDs.


Ad H.265: Wirklich anfreunden kann ich mich mit dem Standard nicht. Bereits H.264 bringt ja nicht unerhebliche Qualitätsverluste mit sich, ein verlustfreierer oder gar völlig verlustfreier neuer Standard wäre mir lieber gewesen. Außerdem sollte man bei allem 4k Hype nicht vergessen das höhere Frameraten, also 48/50/60 fps dringend nötig sind und im neuen Blu-Ray Standard definiert werden sollten, auch für die maximale Auflösung. Normale Blu-Rays ermöglichen nach dem Standard HFR nur mir 720p.


----------



## skankee (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich finde es absolut _peinlich_ das die riesige CE Industrie nicht fähig ist im großen und ganzen seit Jahren existierende Standards bzw. Technologien (also BD-XL und H.265) umzusetzen.



H.265 ist erst seit Ende Januar 2013 freigegeben, dann braucht man noch die Chips. Da habe ich eine Post gefunden, in dem davon gesprochen wird,  dass H.265 fähige Geräte mit diesem Chip erst Anfang 2014 verfügbar sein werden ( forum.doom9.org/showpost.php?p=1635255&postcount=44 )




Superwip schrieb:


> Ad H.265: Wirklich anfreunden kann ich mich mit dem Standard nicht. Bereits H.264 bringt ja nicht unerhebliche Qualitätsverluste mit sich, ein verlustfreierer oder gar völlig verlustfreier neuer Standard wäre mir lieber gewesen.



Ich bezweifele, dass du dich überhaupt im Entferntesten mit H.265 beschäftigt hast; ansonsten nenne doch mal ein paar Gründe was dich an H.265 stört...

Bei jedem verlustbehafteten Komprimieren hat man Qualitätsverluste, ob diese erheblich sind hängt aber nicht von H.264, sondern von den Einstellungen ab. Denn generell können die H.264 Videos dieselbe visuelle Qualität wie das Original erreichen.

Verlustloses unkomprimiertes RGB-Video (1080p24) hat 142 MB/s , YUV 4:2:0 hat  71 MB/s . Verlustlos komprimiert ( auf 50% ) bei einem 90 Minuten Film ohne Tonspuren oder Extras: RGB 374 GB ; YUV 187 GB . Selbst wenn das auf BD passen würde würde das keiner machen, einfach weil man die gewünschte Qualität schon mit einem Bruchteil der Daten erreichen kann.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*



Superwip schrieb:


> HDMI 1.4 unterstützt offiziell 4k, HDMI 1.3 "inoffiziell", die Auflösung ist also von der Bandbreite her möglich aber nicht explizit im Standard definiert.
> 
> HDMI :: Manufacturer :: HDMI 1.4 :: FAQ for HDMI 1.4
> 
> [/LIST]Sowohl mit HDMI 1.3 als auch mit 1.4 sind jedoch maximal 30fps in 4k möglich. 60fps kommen erst mit HDMI 2.0 mit welchem die Datenrate nochmal verdoppelt wird aber bis dato gibt es noch keine ICs dafür.


 Hatte ich schon geschrieben, Post 33



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich finde es absolut _peinlich_ das die riesige CE Industrie nicht fähig ist im großen und ganzen seit Jahren existierende Standards bzw. Technologien (also BD-XL und H.265) umzusetzen. Auch HDMI 2.0 ist längst überfällig. Gleichzeitig weinen alle herum das sie weniger TVs verkaufen- kein Wunder wenn man sich selbst so ausbremst.


 HDMI 2.0 ist falsch, HDMI 1.5 unterstützt 4 und 8k mit 60p


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*

Nein es kommt HDMI 2.0, da hat Superwip schon recht.


----------



## Superwip (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*

Es sollte ursprünglich HDMI 1.5 heißen aber irgendwer ist auf die glorreiche Idee gekommen das man doch gleich 2.0 daraus machen könnte um es besser abzugrenzen.

8k mit 60fps kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dazu wäre die vierfache Bandbreite von HDMI 1.3/1.4 nötig. Ich habe auch noch nie davon gehört.


----------



## crae (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*

@joe: Die fahren sogar schneller als 1gb, die Japaner. Die ziehen soweit ich weiß mit 2-5gb, hat mir jedenfalls ein Kumpel erzählt, der einen japanischen Freund hat, voll verückt, bei uns kann man sich wirklich freuen, wenn man vdsl50 hat bzw auf dem Land  6k Anschluss, ist klar dass das nix mit 4k-streaming wird^^


----------



## soth (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*

2Gbit/s Down und 1Gbit/s Up für spottbillige 40€ und das als richtige Flat 
Hierzulande undenkbar...
Japan: 2 GBit/s für 40 Euro im Monat - Nuro macht's möglich


----------



## Superwip (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*



> H.265 ist erst seit Ende Januar 2013 freigegeben, dann braucht man noch die Chips. Da habe ich eine Post gefunden, in dem davon gesprochen wird, dass H.265 fähige Geräte mit diesem Chip erst Anfang 2014 verfügbar sein werden ( forum.doom9.org/showpost.php?p=1635255&postcount=44 )


 
Die nicht Verfügbarkeit entsprechender Chips sollte weder die Verabschiedung des neuen Blu-Ray Standards nicht verzögern und prinzipiell auch nicht den Bau von Playern, man könnte ja auf Softwaredecodierung oder FPGAs zurückgreifen. Am Anfang dürfen die Player ja teuer sein.



> Ich bezweifele, dass du dich überhaupt im Entferntesten mit H.265 beschäftigt hast; ansonsten nenne doch mal ein paar Gründe was dich an H.265 stört...
> 
> Bei jedem verlustbehafteten Komprimieren hat man Qualitätsverluste, ob diese erheblich sind hängt aber nicht von H.264, sondern von den Einstellungen ab. Denn generell können die H.264 Videos dieselbe visuelle Qualität wie das Original erreichen.


 
Das ist interessant. Ich dachte bisher tatsächlich das H.264 und H.265 immer die selbe Qualität liefern. Was für Parameter sind da wie einstellbar? Ist es tatsächlich möglich mit H.264 und H.265 auch völlig verlustfrei zu komprimieren? Welche Einstellungen sind im Blu-Ray Standard verankert?


----------



## skankee (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich dachte bisher tatsächlich das H.264 und H.265 immer die selbe Qualität liefern. Was für Parameter sind da wie einstellbar? Ist es tatsächlich möglich mit H.264 und H.265 auch völlig verlustfrei zu komprimieren? Welche Einstellungen sind im Blu-Ray Standard verankert?



H.264 und H.265 sind erst einmal "nur" Standards. Dann gibt es Encoder, die Videos nach diesen Standards erstellen können. x264 ist ein guter H.264 Encoder, weil der einfach gesagt bei gleicher Qualität kleinere Videos erzeugen kann als andere H.264 Encoder.
Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass generell die Bildqualität bei H.264 oder H.265 "besser" ist als bei anderen Standards. Auch ein Mpeg-2 Video kann super aussehen, nur ist das dann halt um einiges größer als ein H.264 Video.

x264 kann aber auch nicht Zaubern, der ist für die gängigen Bitraten im Internet einfach nur gut optimiert.
x264 hat auch einen Modus für verlustlose Videos. Nur ist der nicht so gut (optimiert) und deswegen sind da andere Encoder besser. Und wie schon gesagt ist verlustloses Video nicht das, was dringend gebraucht werden würde.
Bei Bitraten, die bei Blu-Rays üblich sind, ist vermutlich x264 auch nicht besser oder sogar schlechter als Professionelle Software, weil die Professionelle Software andere Prioritäten hat und auch mehr speziell auf Blu-Rays optimiert sein kann.
Wenn man will, kann man mit x264 BD-konforme Videos erstellen. Die vorgegebenen Einstellungen die es für BDs gibt sind mMn. eher technisch bedingt, an der Qualität/Dateigröße kann man soweit ich weiß aber drehen wie man will.


Am Ende kommt es deswegen nicht nur auf den Standard an, sondern auch auf die Umsetzung und Optimierung des Encoders. x264 gibt es seit ca. 9 Jahren, und es hat einige Jahre gebraucht bis er besser war als die "Konkurrenz".


Es gibt so um die 50 Einstellungen mit denen man Einfluss auf die Dateigröße, Bildqualität und Rechenzeit hat (auf x264 bezogen). 
Die gängigste Vorgehensweise ist heute, eine bestimme Ziel-Bildqualität Einzustellen (Werte 1 bis 51)
Dann gibt es Komplexe Rechenverfahren, die zwar lange zum rechnen Brauchen, aber dafür die Datei sehr klein werden lassen.
Bei den schnellen Verfahren wird die Datei entsprechend größer, dafür rechnen die aber auch viel schneller.

In diesem Beispiel sehen beide Videos aber gleich gut aus (die Qualität wurde ja festgelegt), nur die Dateigröße unterscheidet sich.

 Deswegen gibt es auch nicht "die H.264 Qualität", weil die Qualität vor dem erstellen eines Videos eingestellt werden kann.

Es gibt dann auch noch Komfort-Optionen, z.B. dass man jede Sekunde mitten im Video springen kann. Dafür muss dann jede Sekunde ein ganzes Bild gespeichert werden anstatt nur ein Bild mit den Änderungen zum vorherigen Bild. Da diese ganzen Bilder relativ viel Platz brauchen, steigt dadurch zusätzlich die Dateigröße.

Wenn dir die (H.264) Videos im Internet zu  schlecht aussehen, dann weil die Videoportale immer einen Kompromiss eingehen: Das Video soll nicht zu groß werden, aber das Encoden des Videos soll auch nicht zu lange dauern, weil die Leute das "sofort" sehen wollen. Also wird dann eine relativ geringe Qualität mit mittelschnellen Rechenverfahren benutzt.
Bei den ganzen Videostream-Seiten im Internet kommt zusätzlich noch dazu, dass das hochgeladene Video schon schlecht aussah, und das wird dann durch das erneute Encoden der jeweiligen Seite dann noch schlimmer.

Das ist dann aber nicht die Schuld des Video-Standards, dass das Video nicht gut aussieht.

Ebenso wüsste ich nicht, was jetzt aus Bildqualität/Dateigröße-Sicht gegen H.265 sprechen sollte.
Die Kritik die ich bisher dazu gelesen habe bezog sich zum einen auf die Lizenzen und zum anderen darauf, dass 10bit nur in dem "Main 10" und nicht im "Main" Profil vorgesehen ist, wodurch womöglich viele Geräte keine 10bit Videos abspielen könnten (weil diese nur das das "Main" Profil unterstützen).


Das ist jetzt alles ein wenig lang geworden...


----------



## soth (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Blu-ray-Player für 4K-Videomaterial kommen wahrscheinlich nicht vor Ende 2014*

Wie skankee schon richtig sagte, ist mit H264 -genauer mit einigen H264-Encoder wie x264- auch ein verlustfreies Encodieren möglich, dafür gibt es aber bessere Lösungen. 
Sowohl was Kompression als auch Kompression/Zeit angeht liegt x264 nicht ganz vorne:
Lossless Video Codecs Comparison ‘2007

Hinzu kommt, dass man irgendwann auch schlicht und ergreifend in der Bitratengrenze landet.
Für Hi444PP liegt diese laut H264 Standard @Level 5.2 bei 960.000Kbit/s, nicht wirklich viel für bis zu 4096x2160 & 60p, vor allem bei einem Chroma Subsampling von 4:4:4 und einer Bittiefe von bis zu 14bit.
Ehrlich gesagt habe ich aber keine Ahnung inwiefern sich die entsprechenden Encoder an die Vorgaben halten.




Superwip schrieb:


> Welche Einstellungen sind im Blu-Ray  Standard verankert?





skankee schrieb:


> Wenn man will, kann man mit x264 BD-konforme Videos erstellen. Die  vorgegebenen Einstellungen die es für BDs gibt sind mMn. eher technisch  bedingt, an der Qualität/Dateigröße kann man soweit ich weiß aber drehen  wie man will.


Ja, sie sind technisch bedingt und leider genau aus diesem Grund lässt sich nicht beliebig (im Rahmen der Möglichkeiten des Codecs/Encoders) an der Qualität schrauben, denn irgendwann geht dem Decoderchips schlicht und ergreifend die Rechenleistung aus.
Auch so Dinge wie Buffersize, slices, maximale Bitrate,... sind für einen "regelkonformen" Blu-Ray Encode festgelegt, was natürlich zum einen die Effizienz senkt, als auch eine maximale mögliche Qualität einschränkt.
Das alles soll jetzt allerdings nicht heißen, dass die Bitrate von Blu-Rays im Allgemeinen zu gering wäre.

Für eine gleichbleibende Qualität wurde, wie bereits erwähnt, ein eigener Modus eingeführt bei dem ein einzelner Wert die Qualität festlegt. 
Aber auch mit gleichem CRF Wert lassen sich aufgrund der eingestzten psychovisuellen Algorithmen und sonstigen Einstellungen noch unterschiedliche Ergebnisse erzielen (sowohl von der Dateigröße als auch vom Bild).
 An der Dateigröße setzt H265 wieder an.



Superwip schrieb:


> Das ist interessant. Ich dachte bisher  tatsächlich das H.264 und H.265  immer die selbe Qualität liefern.  Was für Parameter sind da wie einstellbar?


Nein, H264 und H265 gehen vom  Prinzip her aber in dieselbe Richtung. Lieber das Bild vermatschen als  Blocking erzeugen. In einigen ausgewählten Szenarien soll H265 theoretisch  doppelt so effizient encoden wie H264, soll heißen: Selbe Qualität bei  halber Größe.
Allerdings sind selbst innnerhalb einzelner Standards die Implementierungen nicht gleich "effizient":
Eighth MPEG-4 AVC/H.264 Video Codecs Comparison - Standard Version

Einstellbare  Parameter sind die bereis erwähnten Slices, Anzahl der B-Frames und  I-Frames, welche als Referenzen für die nachfolgenden und vorherigen Frames dienen können, die Art der (Subpixel-)Bewegungsuche, Weite der  Bewegungssuche, Länge von Bewegungsvektoren, Deblocking, max.  Bitrate,...




Superwip schrieb:


> Die nicht Verfügbarkeit entsprechender Chips  sollte weder die Verabschiedung des neuen Blu-Ray Standards nicht  verzögern und prinzipiell auch nicht den Bau von Playern, man könnte ja  auf Softwaredecodierung oder FPGAs zurückgreifen. Am Anfang dürfen die  Player ja teuer sein.


Ein Decoding per Software hat normalerweise eine höhere Leistungsaufnahme zur Folge und damit einhergehend wird die Kühlung aufwendiger und teurer.
Der Bedienbarkeit/allgemeinen Performance der Player wäre es natürlich zuträglich, es hätte wohl aber auch einen höheren Programmieraufwand zur Folge.
Ein weiteres Problem dürfte wie bereits erwähnt das Fehlen brauchbarer Encoder für H265 sein, afaik sind die ersten/derzeitigen Implementierungen noch sehr laaaaaaaaaaaaaaangsam.


----------

